# Slitting Saw Arbor



## lpeedin (Oct 29, 2016)

After stripping the hex screw in my R8 saw arbor I decided to machine a completely different style arbor. Here's my interpretation & machining of a slitting saw arbor. 







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Heckle and Jeckle (Oct 29, 2016)

Good one thanks ........!..........   Getting a new lathe monday....just found my first project ..................thanks again  


greg


----------



## EmilioG (Mar 31, 2017)

This design looks effective. Spanner pins apply even pressure on the relieved cuts. Nice.


----------

